# pxeboot loader



## zambombas (Apr 3, 2012)

I try to compile a pxeboot loader following this:

```
cd /usr/src/sys/boot
make
cp /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/pxeldr/pxeboot /tftpboot/
```
but pxeboot is not generated, some idea?

Thanks!


----------



## aminos (May 11, 2014)

Hi  zambombas, 
I have the same problem, I know that it's been 2 years since you posted your question and you probably forgot it, if it's not the case did you managed to solve the problem ?

Thank you


----------

